# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Peces en Arroyo Pedroches, Córdoba

## rodaballo

Buenos días

Ayer haciendo una ruta por los arroyos de Córdoba, concretamente el Arroyo Pedroches y el de Santo Domingo, me fijé en que los sitios en donde todavía queda agua hay abundancia de peces, de pequeño tamaño, pero muchos. No hice fotos porque entre el móvil y el reflejo del agua no se iba a ver nada.

Esos arroyos se secan totalmente en verano (casi todos los años). Mi pregunta es si alguien sabe qué peces son y ya puestos si tienen un ciclo vital que les permita sobrevivir (por ej., que desoven antes de que se seque y los huevos aguanten hasta el próximo invierno) o si por el contrario remontan desde el Guadalquivir todos los años, para acabar siendo atrapados por la sequía estival.

Un saludo y muchas gracias por anticipado.

----------

